# Best Basketball Shoes



## NatK (Nov 27, 2019)

I've been on a quest for the perfect pair of basketball shoes and after hours of research, I settled for the Nike Lebron Soldier IX. I was wondering if I could hear back from you with regard to your favorite pair of basketball shoes.


----------



## NatK (Nov 27, 2019)

NatK said:


> I've been on a quest for the perfect pair of basketball shoes and after hours of research, I settled for the Nike Lebron Soldier IX. I was wondering if I could hear back from you with regard to your favorite pair of basketball shoes.


Personally, I found this site extremely helpful.


----------



## SamanthaBlakepc4 (Dec 9, 2020)

During all this time, I realized that the best gift for women is flowers and cool sneakers if they go in for sports. I could not even imagine that my mom would be so happy with the new sneakers from adidas. This idea came to me quite by accident. It all started with the fact that I decided to give her something cool for her birthday and a few days before that I learned that she would soon have a very important race and that she needed cool sneakers. I ended up looking for best walking tennis shoes for women and found this article. I ordered sneakers and gave them to her and she was incredibly happy about it ...


----------



## King_Slick (Dec 17, 2021)

It really depends with the purpose of the shoes, your type of feet or position on the basketball court. If you are a guard then you might want to consider any of these basketball shoes. 
Best basketball shoes for guards

If you are looking for a low budget or high budget basketball shoes then you might want to consider any these shoes
Best basketball shoes under $50
Best basketball shoes under $150


----------

